# Sharon Stone zeigt schrumpelige Beine



## Stefan102 (17 Jan. 2012)

​
Im Gesicht setzt sie auf faltenfrei, an den Beinen nimmt sie den Jugendwahn dann scheinbar aber nicht mehr so genau. Sharon Stone (53) ist die ewig Junggebliebene und will dies wahrscheinlich auch noch eine ganze Weile bleiben. Diese neuen Fotos, die die Schauspielerin beim Schlendern durch West Hollywood zeigen, sind allerdings nicht sonderlich förderlich, um den Schein der straffen, immer jungen Lady aufrechtzuerhalten.

Auf den Paparazzibildern sieht man Sharon ihr Alter nämlich ausnahmsweise mal an. Zwar nicht im Gesicht, das ist frisch und straff wie eh und je, aber dafür an den Beinen. Diese verraten nämlich einfach mal ihr wahres Alter und das befindet sich nun mal jenseits der 20. Fashionmäßig hat sich die 53-Jährige zwar genau an den 20ern orientiert und sich für ein tolles, kurzes magentafarbenes Kleid entschieden, das sie mit ihrer schlanken Figur auch durchaus tragen kann. Nur auf eine Strumpfhose sollte sie bei dieser Kleidlänge nicht länger verzichten. Denn ihre Beine und weisen vor allem am Knie mittlerweile deutliche Altersspuren auf und sind ziemlich schrumpelig.

Aber vielleicht möchte die Schauspielerin nun auch einfach zum Älterwerden stehen und solch kleine Makel ganz ungeniert vorzeigen. Wenn dem so ist, dann kann man sich vielleicht bald auch auf die ersten Fältchen im bislang glatten Gesicht freuen. Mutig wäre dieser Schritt allemal.

Die beschriebenen Bilder findet Ihr hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...t-about-friend-los-angeles-06-01-2012-x4.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## blauauge (17 Jan. 2012)

?????
Die Vergrößerung passt aber nun wirklich nicht zu den originalen Knien.


----------



## Punisher (17 Jan. 2012)

auch Göttinnen altern


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Jan. 2012)

Und trotzdem sieht sie besser aus als nicht wenige Frauen die 20 Jahre oder jünger sind!


----------



## cyreander (23 Jan. 2012)

.. Wir werden alle nicht jünger.. ich finde sie toll.. auch verrunzelt !


----------

